# SA boys - Seacliff / Marino Sunday



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm heading out Sunday arvo and fishing into the evening out from the Seacliff Yacht Club. I can't do the morning session unfortunately, but there are no sea breezes forecast, so hopefully the weather holds up. I don't think Saturday is looking all that brilliant, although it is moderating. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Damnit I'll be doing a morning session, hell i'll do both.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hiya fellas

ill join you guys for a fish in the arvo sunday.

what time you heading out/til when?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

i'm gonna do a morning session then come in for lunch so i reckon i'll head out around 2o'clock. hat does everyone else think?


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hi l3gacy

what time's your morning session? might go for the "Pt Hughes/Seacliff/Seacliff" trifecta. odds are my arse will be swayed by swmbo though, but im still backing myself to return favourable odds 8)

arvo session would be nice to get on the water mid arvo 2-3, then cruise for squid and flick for snook/ST's til dusk, then get back to the ramp before dark actually hits.

but, hey, 2pm is good for me. where you having lunch? be good to catch up before we hit the water for a chat/beer!!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll be having lunch at my place. My morning session is likely to start at 6:30 am and finish at around 10:30 i guess depending on conditions and what's around. Anyone can join my early session and anyone wanting to have a bbq lunch at my place is more than welcome, good chance for us to start getting to know eachother.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for the offer!

i reckon ill take it up. ill shoot you a PM later or tomorrow to tee it up. where you thinking of going at seacliff? around to marino/hallett cove or elsewhere?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

i'll be launching from brighton (end of my street) and than i usually go try and find some squid at my spot in brighton then troll to seacliff/marino rocks and flick lures or try and find squid then troll home, i dont really mind where we go though i'd be interested to see what's happening around hallet cove too, haven't gone down that far yet, i just like being on the water lol. For sunday arvo i'll probably launch then troll to seacliff to meet anyone else coming along and play it by ear from there.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I can't join you for lunch, but 2pm sounds about right for me. I'll definitely be launching at the Seacliff Yacht Club though. I have a mate I am bringing along too - he's not an AKFF member yet, but we can wear him down!

Also, Hallett Cove could definitely be worth it if we have the stamina - it would be a fair paddle. Probably harder getting down there and easier on the way back. I have a spot at the southern end of the beach where I have caught some big lizards from the beach on late afternoon high tides and I am itching to get the kayak down there.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah i'm up for that if someone can teach me to work soft plastics , i've only just moved from bait to hb's and havent tried the softies yet and they seem to get the flatties, i've only got 3" minnows in malibu blue and 1/8th gamakatsu hooks, anyone got some suggestions i should go and buy?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

There's a slim chance that I'll be doing a Sunday morning session at Seacliff - just not in a position to commit at the moment - so I might see you down that way. I'll probably be launching near the yacht club and heading towards Marino, but there is a old cement ramp at marino that i might suss out for launching opportunities as well. Regardless, look for me anywhere between the 'stick' and the start of the cliffs.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i can tell you from personal experience that the marino ramp is not a good idea. the cracks in the concrete (at a foot deep) make trolleying an impossibility. then you have to launch through a small window of opportunity through the rocks. with any sideways moving swell, this pushes you onto the rocks.

this was at mid tide, low tidse would be a no-no i reckon, but high tide MAY be ok if you got the kayak down past the cracks (gorges) in concrete. just my opinion...

hope to see you sunday fisher, its been a while between drinks!!


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah - don't bother with the Marino ramp solo. If you had someone with you it would be slightly easier, but still a pain in the arse. A friend and I capsized on the rocks a couple of times in a big canoe he had that we used to take out fishing in only a tiny swell because it is so awkward over the rocks.

Hope to see you out there Fisher.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i did the same thing being 'brave'. in retrospect, it was just stubborn/stupid

see you boys sunday.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Are you boys talking the ramp just past Kingston Park, or the one further round between Marino and Halletts? Either way, beach sounds the best option - hope to see you then!


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

The one around at Marino amongst the cliffs - just down from a restaurant (can't remember its name) and car park.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i launched at the ramp at the bottom of a hill, with a retaurant overlooking a small carpark, and a coin operated toilet.

went for a quick drive to hallett cove, and found a ramp there too, but im not gonna launch from either unless its a realllly flat day. getting tipped out onto rocks hurts...


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

water_baby said:


> i launched at the ramp at the bottom of a hill, with a retaurant overlooking a small carpark, and a coin operated toilet.


Ahhh - different spot to one I was talking about. There is a small cement ramp at the end of the road just south of Kingston Park caravan park, just before you get to the cliffs. From a distance it looks okay for kayaks (have seen some there before), but it still might suffer from wave action and reef and for all i know it might be broken badly too. but its certainly closer to the fish than the beach! I reckon it will be okay on a good day, but if there is any swell or sea breeze it might make it difficult. Might try and suss it out on the weekend.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I think i know where u are talking about, it should be doable dunno y ur looking to get closer to the fishing though lol, the fishing is everywhere, it just means more trolling time before you get to ur favourite spot :wink:.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok all i've just come back from the water, didn't fish today as there was quite a bit of chop the last few days and the water was looking a bit dirty to me but i had a good look around. The chop is gone, its looking nice and calm now, wind was moderate but i could have fished in it. I was almost tempted to go home and grab the yak but there weren't any other fishos out there so i assumed they knew something i didnt. Seabreeze and BOM are both showing that conditions will only be better tomorrow so if the're right we are definitely a go ahead for tomorrow in my opinion we just have to pray that the water clears up a little more, it looked OK (fishable) but not crystal clear like i would want to see. SO... numbers. Is anyone coming out for a morning session? Does anyone want to have lunch at my place before we head out? Who is confirmed for the afternoon session and what times?


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll definitely be out in the afternoon launching from the Seacliff Yacht Club. I want to be down there from about 1pm so that I can keep the family happy with a short paddle, and I will need to test my set up a bit (this yak will be losing its virginity). I reckon I will be right to go by about 2pm with a mate of mine. Shame I can't get there in the morning....

If the water is too murky for squid / snook, we might be able to have a crack at some whiting or something in close. There are supposed to be plenty around the place at the moment, and this blow couldn't have hurt things. I know a couple of grounds that we can reach by kayak if the weather is OK, and I have grabbed a bag of cockles just in case..... There may be some salmon trout also down out the front of Hallett Cove if we could be bothered paddling that far.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll bring a cooler of bait just in case then i guess, better to be prepared but my morning session should give a bit of an indicator of what's floating around.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

gotta pull out of the morning fellas. sorry. but 2pm is on, see you then..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Done and done, looks like it's just going to be us 3 akff'ers +1 then. I'll go have a scout in the morning, i'm going to try sight casting pillies for sharks and rays aswell to test the limits of the yak so lets hope i'm not dragged out into the gulf by an angry eagle ray. See you boys at Seacliff at 2pm.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi L3GACY

I drove past Seacliff just then and the seabreeze has chocked things up a bit. Is it still worth going? I am thinking of shifting the attack down to Torrens Island instead. Are you and/or Waterbaby interested?

Cheers
Crazy


----------

